# New WebHostingTalk Site!



## QuadraNet_Adam (Apr 9, 2015)

After many years on the same design, WHT is now preparing itself for a new site:


----------



## danni (Apr 9, 2015)

Im looking forward to a new design


----------



## Mayers (Apr 9, 2015)

I wonder if they are going to upgrade to vB4 at this time or on to a different software.


----------



## KMyers (Apr 9, 2015)

Mayers said:


> I wonder if they are going to upgrade to vB4 at this time or on to a different software.


Yes, it will be VB4. You can actually already see the VB4 default favicon on the site already.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 9, 2015)

Defo VB4, they have a subdomain http://vb4.webhostingtalk.com/

I think it will kill them and then people will end up going here more.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 9, 2015)

> New WebHostingTalk Site!


The site has been down for a few hours so for the benefit of anyone who paid for a corporate membership and is being denied their right to signature spam during this extended downtime,  I'm requesting that MannDude change the title of this thread from _"New WebHostingTalk Site!"_  to something more accurate like_ "WHT Scammers! Took The Corporate Membership Money, No Give Service! Opened PayPal Dispute! Avoid !!!! Suggest Me New Forum!"_


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Apr 9, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The site has been down for a few hours so for the benefit of anyone who paid for a corporate membership and is being denied their right to signature spam during this extended downtime,  I'm requesting that MannDude change the title of this thread from _"New WebHostingTalk Site!"_  to something more accurate like_ "WHT Scammers! Took The Corporate Membership Money, No Give Service! Opened PayPal Dispute! Avoid !!!! Suggest Me New Forum!"_


Time to request SLA credits lol.


----------



## KMyers (Apr 9, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The site has been down for a few hours so for the benefit of anyone who paid for a corporate membership and is being denied their right to signature spam during this extended downtime,  I'm requesting that MannDude change the title of this thread from _"New WebHostingTalk Site!"_  to something more accurate like_ "WHT Scammers! Took The Corporate Membership Money, No Give Service! Opened PayPal Dispute! Avoid !!!! Suggest Me New Forum!"_





QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Time to request SLA credits lol.


We need to make the obligatory "WHT is a Scam - Down for 10 hours and not responding to calls/tickets" thread when they come back up


----------



## Mayday (Apr 9, 2015)

Signature withdrawals in progress.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't get your hopes up. I saw a screenshot posted by @Steven F and there's nothing _*"new"*_ about the design, really.
 



danni said:


> Im looking forward to a new design


----------



## MannDude (Apr 9, 2015)

_Please check the offers section._

WHT is massive and supposedly has a lot of custom codework in place. Upgrading to VB4 is going to be a fun task for the new owners.


----------



## Steven F (Apr 9, 2015)

MannDude said:


> _Please check the offers section._
> 
> WHT is massive and supposedly has a lot of custom codework in place. Upgrading to VB4 is going to be a fun task for the new owners.



They ironed out what should be most of the issues, but there are still a few left.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 9, 2015)

MannDude said:


> _Please check the offers section._
> 
> WHT is massive and supposedly has a lot of custom codework in place. Upgrading to VB4 is going to be a fun task for the new owners.


They claim they will just work which is why they won't move to a better system.


----------



## Mayers (Apr 9, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Don't get your hopes up. I saw a screenshot posted by @Steven F and there's nothing _*"new"*_ about the design, really.


Yeah I saw that screenshot. It's pretty much the same as FreeWHT, the same old design that's been there for like 10 years.

As much as the Corp membership is, you'd think they'd have a new look by now :\


----------



## mhosts (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think the new corporate membership badges are big enough....


----------



## mojeda (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like it's back up.


----------



## Mayers (Apr 9, 2015)

mhosts said:


> I don't think the new corporate membership badges are big enough....


They wanted Stevie Wonder to see it . Overall I'm personally not impressed, nothing new other than going from rock solid vb3 to vb4. I'm sure DragonByte will love the traffic from WHT footer.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't know how I feel about the change. I'm sure in a week I'll be used to it as will others.

EDIT: Their search feature is broken.


----------



## Syntrel (Apr 9, 2015)

Doesn't look that much different to me...


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 9, 2015)

mojeda said:


> Looks like it's back up.


_we have such a good design_

I much like the broken no color version over the actual version. Who's with me?



Anyone want to inform them to update all links to use HTTPS so firefox doesn't go ape shit and block it?


----------



## Mayers (Apr 9, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> _we have such a good design_
> 
> I much like the broken no color version over the actual version. Who's with me?
> 
> ...


It seems to be load fine for me on FF. Maybe it's a cache issue?


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 9, 2015)

Syntrel said:


> Doesn't look that much different to me...


Really?


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 9, 2015)

Mayers said:


> It seems to be load fine for me on FF. Maybe it's a cache issue?


Nope. HTTPS everywhere plus strict settings.


----------



## devonblzx (Apr 9, 2015)

Holy hard on my eyes.  Have a headache tonight and WHT just turned it into a concussion.  

Too much clutter, looks way disorganized.  Glad I'm not the only one who feels like it: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1470726

The direction of WHT has been poor the last few years.  (Can't believe I've been a member there for almost 10 years now)


----------



## sv01 (Apr 9, 2015)

default vBulletin template?


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 9, 2015)

really... are we doing the wht thread stuff in vpsboard?

Is a default skin.

New vb.

Extra Big unnecessary  badges. Flashy colors, like I'm blind right now.

The content is styled with tiny font size.

More unnecessary restrictions.

And yeah corporate price is +400 for 3 months, damn those people are rich.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 10, 2015)

"don't worry, the badges are bigger and more flashy now"


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 10, 2015)

devonblzx said:


> Holy hard on my eyes.  Have a headache tonight and WHT just turned it into a concussion.
> 
> Too much clutter, looks way disorganized.  Glad I'm not the only one who feels like it: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1470726
> 
> The direction of WHT has been poor the last few years.  (Can't believe I've been a member there for almost 10 years now)


Haha another thread there 

- http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1470010(Thursday is upgrade day)

- http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1470761(90 seconds per post / 180 seconds per post)

- http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1470753(New WHT Forums)


----------



## libro22 (Apr 13, 2015)

I always hated that horizontal styling for the author panel. It always drives away the continuity of the discussion. I don't need the name of every post author popping out, and that large badges are terrible.


----------



## jacobg830 (Apr 15, 2015)

Currently the quick reply box is right aligned making typing horrible.

You would think they would test any major changes before making the live on such a active website.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 15, 2015)

Quite frankly I don't really like this new design. Looks as ugly as the previous one and is even less functional...


----------



## nixstats (Apr 16, 2015)

I agree it doesn't look good. That previous layout was so old, people don't like change. If you change it after such a long time you better do it right. 

I don't think they've spend a lot of time on this. When you're not logged out for example the login box looks really bad. Any front end developer would maybe need a few days to make this look sooo much better.


----------



## Mayers (Apr 16, 2015)

Any major upgrade will have some issues but it just seems like it was kinda rushed.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 16, 2015)

Mayers said:


> Any major upgrade will have some issues but it just seems like it was kinda rushed.


I don't have premium or corporate so I can't check but supposedly they broke the keywords/etc section.

I get the feeling the new owners rushed to modernize it, ignoring all the development time/features that are there. I just can't think of much reason to jump to vb4 when they should've gone to XenForo if anything.

Hell, why didn't they just pull the skin off http://www.freewebhostingtalk.com/and use it on the new install?

Boggles the mind.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 16, 2015)

> Penton Media 2014 Financial Summary Revenue $371MM EBITDA $137MM % Margin 37% Capital Expenditures $13MM


...all that money, and yet they can't afford to hire a designer who can handle a simple task like making sure the thread titles aren't mutilated on the new posts page --> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post...sighs


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 17, 2015)

Up until yesterday for some reason I WYSWIG editor was set to write right to left... This is fixed now.

Despite we have Corporate Membership, the shortened time between posts is not working... 

Many fixes yet to come .


----------



## Mayers (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright they really screwed this one up big time. I can't even reply over there using firefox, had to use Opera.

They didn't take anytime at all plan this upgrade the right way. I've been running forums for over 10 years now and never damn near brought a site down to it's knees. They should have invited the corp. members to beat the crap out the test install site before upgrading a site that large.



DomainBop said:


> ...all that money, and yet they can't afford to hire a designer who can handle a simple task like making sure the thread titles aren't mutilated on the new posts page --> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post...sighs



Yeah Penton reminds me of Internet Brands (owners of vBulletin). They want all the money but won't spend it on getting things done right. Although even Internet Brands hasn't upgraded about 98% of their forums to vB4 and have no plans to .

For a company like Penton how hard is it to hire a designer for about $500 - $600 to come up with a better skin for the forum?


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Mayers said:


> Yeah Penton reminds me of Internet Brands (owners of vBulletin). They want all the money but won't spend it on getting things done right. Although even Internet Brands hasn't upgraded about 98% of their forums to vB4 and have no plans to .
> 
> For a company like Penton how hard is it to hire a designer for about $500 - $600 to come up with a better skin for the forum?


Penton is a gigantic brand - BILLIONS income.  They have quite a big staff across companies.  Surely they have capabilities in-house.

The WHT upgrade to me feels like Penton pushed it out.


----------

